# HVLP ready primer.



## NiteWalker

Welcome to LJ!
BIN is the only primer I'll use now. I do thin it a bit with dna though. It sprays nicer that way.
It's amazing. I don't mind the smell too much; it reminds me of my aunt's italian rum cake. 
I still wear a mask when spraying though.


----------



## patcollins

This stuff will stick to anything and block out any stain that I have ever seen. I don't especially like the way that it brushes though, maybe mine needed thinned. I used it to prime the mullions of my old wooden windows before re-puttying them and it was damn hard to scrape off the glass where it got some on.


----------



## greatview

I've used it for at least 20 years. You can sand after a half hour or so. Brushes and equipment can be cleaned with household ammonia and water! However, never use it on a surface that might get wet as it is shellac based and shellac doesn't like water. On exterior applications it simply flakes off after a rain storm or two. Maybe will work in Arizona but not in New Hampshire.


----------



## Bogeyguy

Zinsser's B-I-N has been the standard in primers for many years. They also make a mildew resistant product that is also top shelf.


----------



## oldretiredjim

Love it. Have used it for more than 20 years. Used it on old plaster walls that were died first and then wall papered from around 1905. It was a great bridge to latex.


----------



## nailbanger2

A good primer, dries quick as noted, and is the ideal material when going from oil on existing to a new coat of latex paint. One thing to watch for is shelf life, only buy what you need for a project. It stinks when you have to throw out 1/2 of the gallon can.


----------



## sgv

Welcome great product clean your hvlp very well then clean it again, I work an a lot of commercial pumps at work, the biggest problem is they are never clean enough !!


----------



## NiteWalker

@nailbanger2; according to zinsser, the BIN has a shelf life of 3 years. If the shellac separates (this is normal) just stir it real good and strain before spraying. If it thickens, just add a bit of dna.

And +1 on cleaning. It really does stick to everything, including your spray equipment.


----------



## Eric25

I'm thinking of spraying this on a built-in closet. Is it safe to spray indoors? Is there an explosion risk?


----------



## a1Jim

Eric
Depending on what the conditions are where your spraying it can be done safely, as with any flammable material you need good ventilation ,no open flames,no sparks(even motors) no smoking etc. .


----------



## Eric25

Thanks Jim, much appreciated!


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

BIN is excellent on MDF, too… No water to swell it up.


----------



## davegutz

Great all-round. When my house burned partially the fixers swore by this stuff to cover the fire odor. They said it could be used for anything. I've found it covers stains way better than Zin or equivalent. Ceiling stains or knots completely hidden. I used it to cover char on my wife's family's fire damaged cottage. Worked great! Downsides are waterproof (not) and cost (expensive). Really easy to use and cleanup (pure ammonia). Odor reminds me of a vodka tonic so I'm on vacation whenever I use it. Really glad you posted this. One of my favorite products, with provisos above.


----------



## SKlaus

Hey everyone! I've been looking into a paint that I can spray using HVLP for cabinetry (built ins and cabinet doors)... I ran into Benjamin Moore ADVANCE… Seems to be pretty new. Its a waterborne Alkyd blend. I know it needs a primer coat. Will a waterborne like this Advance lay down over a shellac base like the one above? I like the mildewcide characteristics of BIN especially in a kitchen …


----------



## ChuckC

Thanks for the review! Does anyone know if this is compatible with NitroCellulose Lacquer? Is sanding required between coats?


----------



## NiteWalker

@SKlaus; it should. I use water based paint over it with no problems.

@ChuckC; I'm not sure if it's compatible with ncl, but I do sand between coats. I usually do one coat, putty any areas that need it, lightly sand with 320 after it dries, then another coat. One more light sanding with 320 and my paints lay down buttery smoove.


----------



## woodzy

I used it for the same project last year. I converted small bathroom and a closet into a large mud/Laundry room at home , with pine tounge and groove boards. The boards themselves were teribbly knotty. I thought i'd never seal them and get the finish i wanted. After appling this product i was amazed it came out better than i expected it to.
It works as advertised. It's a great product.


----------



## dhazelton

Zinsser makes great stuff. First started using BIN in the 70s on knotty wood and water stained ceilings. The latex based stuff is difficult to prime walls with as it dries so quickly and its' vehicle is what dissolves the old stuff - in other words, the part you just rolled and think is dry gets dissolved by the rollerfull you are trying to overlap it with and then it bubbles and lifts off the surface. Their latex paint made especially for water stained ceilings is worthless though - stains continue to bleed through. Best to hit it with oil based primer and then regular ceiling paint.


----------



## redSLED

^ Yep, scuff sanded lacquer sprayed furniture and Zinnser BIN on top - never a problem, adhesion is good. No need to sand the primer when dry (unless you want to even out some thick brush lines).


----------



## dfisher

i do appartment painting and this works great on floors where animals have urinated blocks smell.


----------

